

UberX in NYC now cheaper than yellow cabs - _craft
http://blogs.wsj.com/metropolis/2014/07/07/uberx-price-cut-targets-yellow-cabs/

======
greenyoda
The headline on HN is a bit deceptive, since there's only a _temporary_ price
cut. It's actually just a promotional campaign designed to get more people to
try the service in the near term:

 _" The smartphone car-hailing service UberX will temporarily cut its prices,
making it cheaper on average than a yellow cab, company officials said. ...
The price-cuts will be introduced for a limited time."_

Also, I'm not sure if it will get them that many new customers, since the
demographic that needs to save a few bucks is more likely to use public
transit than cabs.

------
x86_64Ubuntu
At this point, there are two things that can happen independent of one
another. The first is that the cabby lobby pressures the authorities to drop
the hammer on Uber. The second is that they cabby lobby pushes against some of
the regulation and certifications they have to deal with. In either case, the
cabby lobby has a lot of work to do, and I don't think it will be pretty.

